# Allumage intempestif



## doal13 (20 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir

j'ai un MBP de 2011 et Apple TV 2G

Quand j'eteins le MBP , l'apple TV s'allume et si je redemarre le MBP l'apple TV s'eteint .

Les deux sont en wifi, sinon lorsque les deux sont allumés en même temps tout fonctionne bien

Si qq un a eu se genre de probleme comment faire ?? merci


----------



## Shurikn (23 Mai 2011)

Tu n'utiliserais pas la télécommande par hasard?

++ §hu


----------



## doal13 (1 Novembre 2011)

non l'apple TV s'allume tout seul


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Novembre 2011)

doal13 a dit:


> Bonsoir
> ....Quand j'eteins le MBP , l'apple TV s'allume et si je redemarre le MBP l'apple TV s'eteint .
> 
> Les deux sont en wifi, sinon lorsque les deux sont allumés en même temps tout fonctionne bien....



Mais comment fais tu pour que les deux soient allumés en même temps ?


----------

